# JKD Question



## Xue Sheng (Feb 13, 2006)

I have seen Jeet Kune Do and I have been very impressed with what I have seen. If I didnt think I was too old I would go to the school near me and take classes. 

But I was wondering what country, if any Jeet Kune Do is associated with. For example, I do Chinese Martial Arts and I use to do Japanese and Korean.

Would JKD be considered Chinese because its founder (Bruce Lee) is Chinese and the root appears to be Wing Chun?

Or would it be considered American because it was developed in America?

Would it be considered international because, from what I have read, Bruce Lee studied many different martial arts in order to develop JKD?

Or does it have no national affiliation based on the Bruce Lees belief about formlessness?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 13, 2006)

I have always viewed JKD as Bruce's art and not really though of a national association.  I suppose I would call it Chinese, though, due to it's derivation from WC.  

Speaking for myself, the dicipline I study is considered an american style by it's founder; but, I still view it as Okinawan as it is derived from Shotokan.

But, that's just me.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm... That's a very good question. I typically consider Jeet Kune Do a Chinese art because of it's origin and the philosophies used behind it. It's rooted in Taoism and Wing Chun, and is was called Jun Fan Gung Fu before he refined it. That's my rationale behind it, but who knows it could be considered American because of where it was developed.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2006)

Dancing Dragon said:
			
		

> Hmm... That's a very good question. I typically consider Jeet Kune Do a Chinese art because of it's origin and the philosophies used behind it. It's rooted in Taoism and Wing Chun, and is was called Jun Fan Gung Fu before he refined it. That's my rationale behind it, but who knows it could be considered American because of where it was developed.


 
I have often thought of it as a Chinese martial art for the very same reason, but sense I am not a JKD guy and because it was basically put together in America and it encompasses other non-Chinese martial arts, I am not sure.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 14, 2006)

The answer is: AMERICAN!!!     JKD is a non-classical, non-traditional, combat modified American martial art with a strong foundation from Wing Chun Kung Fu, boxing, and fencing. It is based upon the principles of simplicity, realism, and individuality.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 14, 2006)

Great answer Gary.  I'll counter with - JKD is of no nationality.  It is totality, expressed through you.  JKD comes from wherever you do.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2006)

So the answer to my question based on the responses, as to whether it is considered Chinese, American, international or no affiliation isyes!?

Chinese 2
American 1
International 1
No affiliation 0


----------

